# GFS Software



## Charlie Moreira (29 Dez 2013 às 00:04)

Deixo vos este software parece ser bastante interessante. 

http://www.meteociel.fr/logiciels_meteo/gfs/setup.exe



1. Introdução 
------------------------------------ 
- Instale o programa usando o setup.exe 
- Inicie o programa a partir do menu "Iniciar" (você também pode adicionar um atalho na área de trabalho) 
- A janela principal do programa abre com um fundo preto, se este é o primeiro uso, ou um mapa antigo. 
- Se você têm uma taxa baixa de conexão (dial-up por ser ouvido 56K ou menos), marque a caixa correspondente. Isso permite que o programa para permitir mais tempo para o modem para download. 
- O computador deve estar conectado à Internet antes de iniciar o programa, se possível, até mesmo se você pode ler mapas offline já importados.

2. Usando 
------------------------- 
cartões GFS pode ser encontrada na janela principal. 
Para alterar a data, use a barra de rolagem centro. O prazo máximo é definido como 30 por padrão, mas é possível ir até 60.

Os cartões estão disponíveis em número 7 
- Temperatura do solo 
- Chuveiros 
- Precipitações 
- Wind 
- Temperatura em 850 hPa 
- geopotencial em 500hPa 
- CAPE (para a chance de uma tempestade) 
Para mudar o mapa, use o botão de lista no canto inferior esquerda da janela

Para animar os cartões, você pode fazê-lo baixando a mosca, mas apenas para as conexões mais rápidas. Para outros, é aconselhável ativar a animação, em seguida, o programa vai baixar todos os mapas, e animação é mais suave na passagem seguinte, porque não só vai conseguir as cartas no disco. * A recuperação dos valores da mosca: Existe um módulo para conhecer diretamente o valor indicado nos mapas, passando o mouse sobre o mapa, selecione a opção "valor Retângulo" abaixo. * previsões pseudo cálculo para qualquer ponto. Clique no mapa no ponto que você quer prever o futuro. seguida, clique no botão Calcular no canto superior direito. O cálculo pode levar algum tempo, porque o software irá baixar os mapas necessários para a previsão.


----------

